# Help with meal timing for maximum muscle growth



## bigdog (Feb 15, 2016)

Those who havent read my introduction post im coming off a huge weight loss from 472lbs and currently 245lbs. Im starting lifting to add mass and need help with meal timing. I hit the gym at 5am daily to accomodate my work schedule. Do you big guys eat a whole meal prior to lifting of immeadiatly after? I currently eat after my workout but i really want to maximize my gains! Any help with meal timing throughout the day is appreciated! My diet is all clean and i did bump up my calories adding 1000 more a day because i was still dropping weight fast. 18 lbs in the last 2 weeks! I also cut cardio down to 2 days a week. Thanks in advance fellas!


----------



## Seeker (Feb 15, 2016)

Let me make this simple, eat when you can. Just get it in. I myself eat 4-5 times a day. No specific timing,  I just eat when I want to.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 15, 2016)

Unless you're running slin (dont...) then meal timing during the day is far less important than your total macros relative to your TDEE.

FWIW, I take in just over 600 calories first thing in the morning roughly 60 mins ahead of training and then another 200 calories intra. You quickly get used to training with food in your system, no worries.

Post up your macros and we'll have a look see.


----------



## mickems (Feb 15, 2016)

^^^^Same here. I don't snack but I eat meals when I whenever I can throughout the day.


----------



## bigdog (Feb 15, 2016)

I typically eat the same daily. Pretty boring but has allowed me to be sucessful thus far in this journey. These meals are what i started eating since lifting.
Brekfast- 6 whole scrambled eggs, half cup of boiled potatoes in crab boil(yes im cajun)
1030am - 6oz tuna or chicken salad, no mayonaise in it just celery, chopped eggs and relish, 6 wheat crackers and 4 oz fruit
1pm lunch- 6-8oz grilled chicken with chinese orange sauce, 1 cup steamed veggies and half cup rice
330pm- greek yogurt with granola and fruit about 5 oz of yogurt
7pm, dinner- 6-8 oz blackened redfish or ground beef with 1 cup steamed veggies and half cup of rice.
All rice i use is jasmine. I never drink shakes as i have found they bloat me bad. Should i add/delete anything? Im all ears guys!


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 15, 2016)

Couple thoughts...

* The content of your diet looks ok to me; I'd like to know more about the relish and how much fruit you're taking in if I'm nitpicking you but overall I'd say you're solid. Do you have a sense of your totals here? If I had to guess, just an eyeball, you're around 170 grams of protein, maybe 100 grams of carbs and prolly less than 100 grams of fat...not a lot of calories for a bloke your size so yea, I'd say we need to up your intake if you're looking to add quality mass.

* Add back calories *SLOWLY* to prevent fat gain. Think in terms of 5-10% increments each week. Monitor the scale and your waistline. One needs to move up, the other doesn't. Add calories when you go flat for two weeks in a row. Hold calories constant for a week if your waistline expands. Good chance your metabolism has slowed a bit, we need to edge it back up slowly as well.

Great progress, Mate! Stay the course now.

- Savage


----------



## snake (Feb 16, 2016)

I eat once a day; it starts in the morning with a protein shake and ends with a glass of milk when I go to bed. Short a stressful workout, I feel the body doesn't take a break metabolizing what I give it so why should I?  Just stay fueled up with clean foods and you'll be just fine.


----------



## bigdog (Feb 16, 2016)

I eat no more than 10-15oz of fruit usually watermelon or canteloupe. This is my relish I use 2 tablespoons a day.. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2481
View attachment 2482


----------



## Spongy (Feb 16, 2016)

Noble, you make me so proud.  Like a mother watching her son leave the nest. :32 (16):


----------



## Onrek (Feb 16, 2016)

Personally I think the only timing that *really* matters most are this:

1. Eat ASAP upon waking up, and make sure that meal includes at least 30g of protein. (don't use more than one scoop of whey either if you ever decide to use it, it's useless as your body can't really break down and use any more than roughly ~12-15g of whey every 1.5hrs or so).

2. Preworkout meal- (30 minutes-2 hours pre-training) This varies person to person depending on numerous factors mostly being metabolic rate, but I always have at least a scoop of whey + another few hundred calories to fuel my workout. Everyone's metabolism is different but I train within 30-45 minutes of eating and it works great form me. 

3. Post workout meal- Basically eat as much as you can as soon as you can after workout. If you want to get anal about it, some claim that you should skip fats and aim directly for protein and fast carbs first. There is some science to this, but personally I think it's way more important that you eat a lot directly after training, period. Imo as long as it's got 30g+ of protein and isn't just a shake, and is more than 500 calories, you're good to go.


tl;dr version-

1. eat a lot asap when you wake up. 30g protein minimum preferably.
2. eat before you train.
3. eat a crapton after you train. 30g protein minimum preferably.

As for the rest of the day, eat whenever you feel like it. As long as you hit your macro goals you're good.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Feb 16, 2016)

I personally don't agree with those who say it's More about total macros compared to tdee, to me that's for the lazy. Keeping the waist tight and the metabolism going you need to get used to eating frequently. I don't care what articles people want to post saying otherwise, bodybuilders have been eating the same way for 40 years save a few. 6 meals a day, or every 2-3 hours. Good Protein good carbs and fats from meats, eggs, coconut oil. Hit a 40/40/20 cal split on your plate as a starting point and go from there.


----------



## bigdog (Feb 16, 2016)

Added a shake with i scoop whey, half cup oatmeal and a banana and ate 3 scrambled eggs 30 minutes pre workout. Didnt feel bloated and felt like i had more energy to get through the workout better. I ate the other 3 eggs and boiled potatoes imediatly after. I got a lot of good advice and will adjust accordingly so thanks folks!


----------



## monster_king (Apr 18, 2016)

Recent research has shown that manipulating certain nutrients and their amounts can significantly increase gains in strength and size and burn body fat.

 Take around 20-30 grams of whey first thing in the morning.Another wise move is to take in a good amount of complex carbs in the morning to help refuel your glycogen stores for the day ahead.  between 40 -60 grams of a complex carb source such as oatmeal or Ezekiel cereal are great choices.

Pre-Workout Loading,Try 30-40 grams of whey protein.40-60 grams of a quality carb source should be taken with whey protein 30 minutes to an hour prior to lifting. Good sources include oatmeal, 100% whole grain bread, rice or a medium sized apple.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 19, 2016)

Steven Teachout said:


> These are the foods you can eat
> 
> Skinless Chicken: This is a good source of high quality protein and it helps in muscle repair and maintenance, weight maintenance and improves the bone.
> 
> ...



That's all we are allowed to eat? Man I have been doing it wrong for years!


----------



## bigdog (Apr 19, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> That's all we are allowed to eat? Man I have been doing it wrong for years!


I read this post early this morning while at the gym so I didn't get to reply until now. now I don't see the post anymore so im assuming he deleted it? I was however thinking the same thing lol.


----------



## bigdog (Apr 19, 2016)

monster_king said:


> Recent research has shown that manipulating certain nutrients and their amounts can significantly increase gains in strength and size and burn body fat.
> 
> Take around 20-30 grams of whey first thing in the morning.Another wise move is to take in a good amount of complex carbs in the morning to help refuel your glycogen stores for the day ahead.  between 40 -60 grams of a complex carb source such as oatmeal or Ezekiel cereal are great choices.
> 
> Pre-Workout Loading,Try 30-40 grams of whey protein.40-60 grams of a quality carb source should be taken with whey protein 30 minutes to an hour prior to lifting. Good sources include oatmeal, 100% whole grain bread, rice or a medium sized apple.


I workout at 430am so I do a whey protein drink mixed with water, 4 whole scrambled eggs and boiled white potatoes pre and then 4 scrambled and either oatmeal or more potatoes post workout. so far I am have great results with that added in and I also added in another whole food meal at 3pm. weight up to 265, waist still a 36. putting on muscle pretty good but arms and traps-delts are where I notice it in pics the most.. thanks guys!


----------



## erny23 (May 9, 2016)

IMO meal timing can only effect glycogen/water. Not lean muscle. Don't be fooled by the studies, they are funded by supplement companies to brainwash you into thinking you need to spend $$$ every month on bcaas, whey protein, etc.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 9, 2016)

you need another 60g pro, 40g carbs, 10g fats.  


at least.


----------

